
Loon’s Balloons Will Fly Over Kenya in First Commercial Telecom Tryout - lawrenceyan
https://spectrum.ieee.org/telecom/wireless/loons-balloons-will-fly-over-kenya-in-first-commercial-telecom-tryout
======
partingshots
Loon balloons powering the Kenyan internet through their phones. I can already
see the inklings of a wonderfully whimsical science fiction novel.

